# New additions to the mousery



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

PEW's
Adult Buck's






















































Young Doe's



























Chocolate Fox 4 doe's and a buck






















































Adult Tri buck


















Young Tri's, 2 buck's and 2 doe's


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are amazing mice. I especially love the chocs - look at their eyes!!!!  Stunning!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely! Especially the tris; I really like the deep beige/coffee patches.

Those pews should be kept inside as they look like they could use those ears to fly away in a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you give away where these beauties came from? Want want want!


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Lovely! I especially like the weasel looking face on the wine glass.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Those tris make my heart stop! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

PLEASE send me that white-faced tri. Way too cute!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I keep looking at those chocs. I know the PEW bucks are the most typey (stunning), and the tris are such an interesting variety, but those choc foxes are examples what I love most in mice! I really like the ones in the last two pics of the choc group. I think their faces may be a tiny bit narrow, but to me they stand out because of the eye size and nice ears, stramlined shape and gorgeous colour. Just beautiful!

One day I hope I'll be posting pics like those!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The faces in fox's are supposed to be narrow, they are a very slimline breed and a bit smaller than a lot of fancies, these could do with being a bit bigger for showing but their other features are pretty good  I'm looking forward to breeding them! Hoping to get some black fox's at some point, i think they are particularly striking.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't know that about their facial width - interesting. Personally I like the delicate look they have - not so boofy. It must go with their slimline body shape - they're very elegant mice. The black foxes would be amazing if you can get some to breed!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in agreement with Mojo - the foxes are stunning. Did you breed them youself? If you were closer, I would be asking to borrow the buck for stud duties with my chocolate doe. She has the same characteristics as yours, but, unfortunately, is a tan, not fox.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

No i didn't breed them, these are my first and a nice little colony at that, i look forward to my first litters and many to come!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Velvet_Meece said:


> The faces in fox's are supposed to be narrow


No they're not; technically all mice should conform to the general standard of excellence. Just because a variety may have a tendancy to have narrow skulls doesn't mean that it is the ideal for that variety (self blacks being an example that springs to mind). I know what you were trying to say when you described the foxes as having a more delicate build, but I just wanted to clear that up in case anyone thought that you were supposed to purposefully breed mice with narrow heads to meet the standard.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for that clarification, MouseBreeder. It's sort of how I interpreted what Velvet_Meece to be saying - ie, that it was a characteristic trait of the variety. I didn't get the impression that the variety was judged by different standards though. However, it's good to be clear about these things.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I just wasn't aware that there was any fox's that reached the standard of excellence therefore a narrow skull and slender build seemed the normal.

I do apologise and thank you for clearing that up, i hate to be one to spread false information!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The foxes that most (if not all) of us in the UK have are from a single source, hence why they all look the same with the fine bone structure. I'm working on improving the size and faces in mine.

Silver fox is one of those varieties where poorer type is forgiven a little bit, because the 'point' of the variety is the white belly, but a big typey fox with good colour would beat a smaller, finer fox with good colour. I won BIS with a black fox a few months ago, he was a stunning little mouse despite the lack of bone. Inky black on top, snow white under, and in fantastic condition. If I do say so myself


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

SarahY i would love to see a picture please


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Had some more new mice, can't be bothered to go back and sort out which of the tri's are the old ones and which are the new so here's all of them plus some other new mice! 



























































































Abysinnian doe's


















Astrex doe's



























Splashed buck. Also bought 2 doe's, but unfortunately they didn't travel well, and are still not looking too well, although the fox is considerably better, didn't take any pictures.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Velvet-meece, how long do you think it would take me to walk to Staffordshire and back from the states? xD

'cause I'm gonna come steal those tri=colors o3o, absolutely beautiful


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Haha! do you know what, if you managed to walk from the US to Staffordshire i would voluntarily give you some!

But you do know they are alot more common in your country than they are in mine!?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

gorgeous mice
what colour do you call the astrex doe?


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Please stop posting pictures of your mice. You make me so jealous!

I really, really love the look of the pale-faced tri(s) you have there. I love BEWs and tris, so a white-faced, black-eyed mouse with tri patches just makes me want to walk over and steal your mice.

But I have too many mice as it is! Gah!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

besty74 said:


> gorgeous mice
> what colour do you call the astrex doe?


\

I'm really not sure to be honest, was just happy to have some astrex to really take notice, i guess she could possibly mock chocolate or something, always harder when they're satin too!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your new mice are lovely. 

None beat your chocolate foxes though! I just love them - they may not be as fancy as the tris or astrex, but imo they are a beautiful, classic mouse variety.


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Those tri's are to die for!


----------

